# meet the ferts



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

heres my ferrets most of them are workers


----------



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

very cute, though I will admit to mis-reading the title, and clicking through pure curiosity


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very sweet faces and the kits are very cute. I love ferrets although have never kept one. Although its a pet im very interested in may be for the future. Id probably go for a hob and have her done as is it right it can be life threatning if not mated and brought out of season. There fab. How many do you own in total.


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

at the moment I have 8 ferrets the babies in the tub are last years kits didnt breed this year due to being pregnant myself 

Hobs are deff better than Jills I have a v-hob which brings them out of season spaying a jill is a deff if not breeding cos they come into season up to 3 times a year from march to september also having them done makes them smell slightly less


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Meant to put jill but put hob instead. Have heard they dont smell as bad after being done. Are hobs generally better natured than the jills in general or about the same.


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

lol knew what you meant hobs smell more than jills even after being done my boys are very cuddly and loving, my girls are more on the go not so keen on the sitting still bit :laugh: but they smell much sweeter when spayed but its also down to bedding I use old towels and change them 3 times a week that also helps keep down the smell


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I know they are meant to be very interesting and friendly pets. But ive known a few people that have gained some very nice teeth marks in there hands and was told they bite to the bone when they want. I suppose its down to how much handling they have had from young i suppose. . All i can say if true is ouch.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

A ferret bite can be pretty nasty...they are very good at holding on! Though of course tame ferrets would only bite like that if they were in pain (one of my boys got me good when he stuck his head through a gap in the front of his carrier and I was trying to gently free him) at least he stopped struggling enough for me to get him loose! Though he let go after he was free...he was just frightened and it must have hurt. He was ok though. 

Its the same with most animals though...if they don't get handled my you they will likely bite and scratch. Rabbits, Cats, rats, everything really.

They do make great pets and are very loving...best to have more than one as they like company and they are great fun to watch when they are rolling around together. I love my furts! Once Laurel & Hardy have been neutered I'll be looking for a another friend for them and to add to my furt family! Ferret maths kicking in


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i love your pics 

i have 2 hobs at the moment, when i have more money and time, i'll be getting more, i just love them so much


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

You have some beautiful ferrets I really like your silvers and the sandy in the last pic. Beautiful Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww there beautiful, lovely colours,


----------

